# heygate estate (london)



## shadydarkside (Apr 17, 2013)

hi guys n gals . been a bit post quite lately . but finally been getting out n about again ... gotta say this place was quite trippy how quite it was . at times it felt like a hord of zombies were gonna come running around the corner lol ... 

small bit of basic info 

The Heygate Estate is a large housing estate located in Walworth, Southwark, south London. The estate is currently being demolished as part of the regeneration of the Elephant and Castle area. It was home to more than 3,000 people.

The Heygate is well known for being one of the starkest examples of post-war urban decay in the United Kingdom. Its notoriety has led to it being used frequently as a filming location for music videos and movies. The estate is situated adjacent to Walworth Road and New Kent Road, and immediately east of the Elephant and Castle road intersection

i just started useing a program with let me do HDR so that why these photos are pimped lol


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2013)

A bit OTT on the processing to be honest. Did you get any internals of the estate?


----------



## shadydarkside (Apr 17, 2013)

i know what ya mean but think i went a bit crazy just to get the HDR thing out my system lol ...... na the place it locked up TIGHT . but we are going back in a few weeks to see how we get on getting inside . gotta ware me spiderman suit LOL


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 18, 2013)

I would love a look around here, especially inside!
I bet there is some right dodgy geezers living in there though,
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## shadydarkside (Apr 21, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I would love a look around here, especially inside!
> I bet there is some right dodgy geezers living in there though,
> Thanks for sharing..



we are heading back there in a few week if ya wonna meet up and all try together send me a pm .....


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

wow, proper spooky place this!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 22, 2013)

I really like the way you have presented this place. My family moved out of London in 1968 but I have relatives still in south east London who were moved into flats like these around that time as their terraced home was demolished. These places were a social experiment that went wrong and it's high time they were demolished. That said, I would love to explore this place, just not live in it! Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2013)

Really liking your compositions (not a fan of HDR but that's me). 
I don't think theres too much longer left now is there? Demo is underway, but won't be too quick! 
Cheer for sharing!


----------



## old git (Jun 4, 2013)

shadydarkside said:


> hi guys n gals . been a bit post quite lately . but finally been getting out n about again ... gotta say this place was quite trippy how quite it was . at times it felt like a hord of zombies were gonna come running around the corner lol ...
> 
> Nah! the residents have all gone now. Seriously, Thamesmead and Erith have estates just started Demo if anyones interested


----------



## MrDan (Jun 4, 2013)

shadydarkside said:


> we are heading back there in a few week if ya wonna meet up and all try together send me a pm .....




Have you been back yet?
All I'll say is... you will need your spider man suit to get in.
Less HDR with the internal shots please


----------



## Gabe? (Jun 10, 2013)

I was up on the roof yesterday, easy way into one of the buildings...


----------

